# TT forum wins Club INFORMATION



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations to the TT forum for again winning the top award at the Audi Driver International 2018 for club INFORMATION


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well done to the TT Forum and everyone who contributes to it being the font of all things TT knowledge and info it is - we all make it the success, so give yourselves a well earned pat on the back.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Well done to the TT Forum and everyone who contributes to it being the font of all things TT knowledge and info it is - we all make it the success, so give yourselves a well earned pat on the back.


So very true 8)

Shame you missed the event, Martin!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Well done to the TT Forum and everyone who contributes to it being the font of all things TT knowledge and info it is - we all make it the success, so give yourselves a well earned pat on the back.
> ...


Hi Dani,
From the pics I've seen it looked like a great day was had by all (after the weather improved a bit), and a really good turnout on the Forum stand (I noticed an R8 snuck in there too [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ) - it's just a shame it clashed with my friends UK wedding (pt.2 - their first ceremony in Zante was beautiful, with fabulous surroundings and amazingly hot weather - a real change from Saturdays dampness!).
Hopefully I'll catch everyone at next years events - I'm guessing the Stanford Hall show (in May?) will be the first for the Forum next year?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'm guessing the Stanford Hall show (in May?) will be the first for the Forum next year?


Yup. That's as it stands at the moment but I might also look into one before it's hotting up in May.

I'm glad you had a good time at your friend's wedding. See you next year


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome!!! Congratulations    

Ed


----------

